# Non ci siamo, non ci siamo proprio.



## Mari' (1 Febbraio 2009)

Leggendo i commenti di alcuni utenti sulla violenza/razzismo mi ha creato disagio, mi sono anche incazzata ... ma difronte a queste notizie mi sento sfinita, non c'e' piu niente da fare: Il male ha vinto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... non c'e' piu' niente da fare.


ANSA -2009-02-01 18:32                                                                                                     IMMIGRATO INDIANO AGGREDITO E BRUCIATO IN STAZIONE NETTUNO                                                                                                                                          

	
	
		
		
	


	




 NETTUNO (ROMA) - Sarebbero tre, tutti rintracciati dai carabinieri, i giovani responsabili dell'aggressione al cittadino indiano, che e' stato poi bruciato, avvenuta la notte scorsa alla stazione di Nettuno. Si tratta di tre giovani, forse qualcuno anche minorenne, che si trovano attualmente in caserma. Nei loro confronti non sarebbe stato ancora adottato alcun provvedimento. 

Secondo gli investigatori gli aggressori cercavano di concludere la serata con un gesto eclatante, dopo uno sballo durato tutta la notte a base di droga e alcool: trovare e bruciare un barbone. Secondo i primi riscontri il gruppo di giovani non cercava necessariamente uno straniero, ma un senza tetto, una persona inerme da aggredire. 

Gli autori del gesto oltre a cospargere di benzina gli hanno dipinto il volto e il collo di vernice grigia. Una circostanza, secondo i medici dell'ospedale Sant'Eugenio dove l'indiano è ricoverato, che ha reso le ustioni piu' gravi proprio sul collo.

Singh (questo il nome che l'indiano ha dato ai carabinieri prima di perdere conoscenza) ha ustioni di terzo grado ed e' in prognosi riservata ma non e' in pericolo di vita. 
Lo ha annunciato il primario del centro ustioni dell'ospedale Sant'Eugenio Paolo Palombo. ''L'uomo e' stato oggetto di una barbarie inqualificabile - ha aggiunto Palombo - ha ustioni alle gambe, alle mani e in parte del collo e dell'addome. Apparentemente, sembra sia stato colpito in testa con una bottiglia, per poi essere cosparso di benzina e dato alle fiamme''. Il primario ha annunciato che domani alle 17 verra' reso noto un nuovo bollettino clinico.



L'immigrato, di 35 anni, era solito dormire nell'atrio della stazione. Gli aggressori sono arrivati portandosi appresso una bottiglia di liquido infiammabile: prima hanno selvaggiamente picchiato l'uomo che stava dormendo poi lo hanno cosparso di benzina e hanno appiccato il fuoco. 

Secondo fonti investigative è stata un'azione premeditata. Il raid è stato compiuto da due o più persone che per fare l'aggressione si sono portate appositamente del liquido infiammabile. 

Il gesto, sottolinea un investigatore, dunque ha una matrice razzista ed è stato premeditato e studiato nei minimi particolari. Quando sono arrivati, allertati da una persona rimasta ignota che ha telefonato al 112, i carabinieri hanno trovato l'indiano ancora con gli abiti in fiamme, le gambe già completamente ustionate. 

L' uomo è riuscito a dire pochissime parole poi ha perso i sensi per il dolore. Nella stazione di Nettuno gli immigrati trovano spesso riparo per la notte. Ma stamani, al momento dell'aggressione razzista, l'indiano era l'unico trovato dai carabinieri che dormiva nella sala d'aspetto.

*FUOCO SUI VESTITI, PIEDI E BRACCIA BRUCIATI*
All'alba il marciapiede numero uno della stazione ferroviaria di Nettuno, nel centro della citta' a pochi metri dal municipio e dal lungomare, si e' presentato come una scena di inferno ai soccorritori. L'immigrato si era addormentato sulla seconda panchina a sinistra dall'ingresso, sotto la quale c'e' una grande chiazza scura. Li' e' stato aggredito a calci, pugni e bottigliate. Li' e' stato cosparso di benzina e bruciato. Poi, in qualche modo, si e' spostato quasi sull'angolo dell'edificio, dove si e' accasciato urlando. ''Qualcuno ha avvertito il 112 - dice il maggiore Emanuele Gaeta, comandante della Compagnia dei carabinieri di Anzio - e la nostra pattuglia e' accorsa subito. La scorsa notte era di controllo nel Borgo Medievale, dove il sabato sera arrivano tantissimi giovani attirati dai tanti locali''. ''L'immigrato - continua il maggiore Gaeta - era in uno stato pietoso. I vestiti a fuoco, i piedi e la braccia bruciati. I nostri uomini lo hanno soccorso e nel frattempo e' arrivata l'ambulanza del 118. Ma dopo le prime medicazioni al pronto soccorso di Anzio, e' stato subito portato al reparto ustionati del S. Eugenio di Roma. Le sue condizioni erano molto gravi. Parlava a stento''.

*LA STAZIONE DI NETTUNO, TERRA DI NESSUNO*
Nella stazione ferroviaria di Nettuno, dove alle 4 un immigrato indiano e' stato bruciato, non ci sono telecamere e tutta l'area rimane aperta quando, dopo le 23, il capostazione finisce il turno di notte. ''Sono stati installati dei cancelli - dice un ferroviere mostrandoli - per evitare gli atti di vandalismo contro le macchinette erogatrici e altre attrezzature. Ma nessuno li chiude. Non so se questo avrebbe potuto evitare l'aggressione a quel poveretto, ma certo la stazione sarebbe meno penetrabile. Quando sono arrivato al lavoro, sono rimasto sconvolto nel vedere quei vestiti bruciati a terra, le bottiglie in frantumi, il sangue, la benzina''.

***​
ANSA  -2009-02-01 15:17                                                                                                     COPPIA RAPINATA, VIOLENZA SESSUALE SULLA DONNA                                                                                                      VITTORIA (RAGUSA) - Lui rapinato, lei violentata: è stato il tragico destino di una romena di 24 anni e di suo marito, coetaneo, aggrediti la notte scorsa da tre extracomunitari, due dei quali armati di pistola, all'uscita di un ritrovo di contrada Macconi a Vittoria, nel Ragusano. Uno dei tre aggressori ha rubato soldi e telefonini alla coppia e subito dopo gli altri due hanno sequestrato la giovane portandola via su una moto, conducendola in un casolare di campagna dove, secondo la denuncia della romena, avrebbero abusato di lei. 

E' stato il marito della vittima della violenza sessuale, liberato una decina di minuti dopo che tutti si erano dileguati, a lanciare l'allarme chiamando la polizia. La romena è stata trovata all'alba da una 'volante' nella periferia di Vittoria. Sull'episodio indaga la squadra mobile della Questura di Ragusa.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

E questi sono solo due articoli presi cosi, a caso.

​
Einstein disse: *Cari posteri, se non  siete diventati più giusti, più pacifici e, in genere, più razionali di quanto  eravamo noi, allora andate al diavolo!*







​


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (1 Febbraio 2009)

mi vergogno di appartenere alla razza umana.


----------



## Mari' (2 Febbraio 2009)

Piu' conosco gli uomini e piu' amo gli animali. 
( Toto'  )​


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Febbraio 2009)

Però i Romani si divertivano a vedere i cristiani sbranati dai leoni al colosseo..


----------



## Old amarax (2 Febbraio 2009)

Il male ha vinto? pare proprio di sì... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ma ci dobbiamo opporre con tutte le nostre forze!farei una rivoluzione....


----------



## Mari' (2 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però i Romani si divertivano a vedere i cristiani sbranati dai leoni al colosseo..


Vero ... pero' diedero inizio via al Diritto romano, tuttora presente nei nostri codici civili e penali


----------



## Mari' (2 Febbraio 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Il male ha vinto? pare proprio di sì...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SE Se se


----------



## Old amarax (2 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> SE Se se


 













 io milito, sai? la mia non reazione casalinga non significa niente...


----------



## Mari' (2 Febbraio 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> io milito, sai? la mia non reazione casalinga non significa niente...


Senti questo bel esemplare di bestia itagliana  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ma quand'e' che lo rinchiudono al manicomio criminale

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WCZNQJkV3E&feature=related

​


----------



## Old amarax (2 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Senti questo bel esemplare di bestia itagliana
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 













  non è questa la rivoluzione che dico io!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  sono del colore di questa faccina, io!!


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Febbraio 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> non è questa la rivoluzione che dico io!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


secondo me la rivoluzione non ha colori, nè appartenenza politica. non è necessario essere nè di destra nè di sinistra x provare sdegno e chifo di fronte a certe azioni criminali. e così come ho invocato la castrazione fisica x gli stupratori rumeni di Guidonia invoco una punizione esemplare x queste bestie, che nulla hanno a che vedere con la razza umana


----------



## Mari' (3 Febbraio 2009)

*E' UN VIRUS!*

VIOLENZA SESSUALE: SALTA SCUOLA CON TRE RAGAZZI, LA STUPRANO                                                                                                                                          

	
	
		
		
	


	




TRENTO - Ha 14 anni e decide di saltare una mattinata di scuola con tre ragazzi, anch'essi minorenni. I tre però quella mattina la convincono a bere superalcolici fino all'ubriachezza, poi la portano a casa di uno di loro e la violentano. 

E' quanto ha raccontato l'adolescente in una denuncia alla polizia di Trento, che ha portato in comunità i tre presunti responsabili dell'episodio. La denuncia risale a dicembre e le indagini sono state svolte dalla Squadra mobile della Questura, che ha ottenuto per i tre ragazzi le misure cautelari in comunità e le ha eseguite ieri, con personale dei servizi del dipartimento di Giustizia minorile.

ANSA 2009-02-03 10:07


----------

